# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Electrische impulsen tegen helse migraine- pijnen

## FRANCOIS580

*Verlost een pas ontworpen apparaat, best vergelijkbaar met een diadeem en uitgerust met een elektrode die via elektrische impulsen inwerkt op je zenuwbanen, de vele migaine- patiënten eindelijk van hun helse hoofdpijnen? Die kans zit er dik in, want tijdens grootschalige klinische onderzoeken waar dit toestelletje werd aan onderworpen, blijkt alvast dat de meerderheid der patiënten op een korte tijdpanne met de helft minder migraine- aanvallen werden geconfronteerd. Net zoals dat onlangs met Botox het geval was en dit 'geneesmiddel' in sommige gevallen succesvol tegen migraine wordt ingezet, werd de dit jongste toestel aanvankelijk ook gebruikt voor het behandelen van voorhoofdrimpels...* 



*(Francois580)*




Deze diadeem voor het behandelen van ouderdomsrimpels, de Safetox, werd aanvankelijk zelfs gepromoot door niemand minder dan Veronique De Kock. Vrouwen die het gebruikten om van hun rimpels verlost te raken, hadden na korte tijd duidelijk minder last van hoofdpijn. Dat was voor de ontwerpers aanleiding om een vergelijkbaar apparaat tegen hoofdpijn en migraine te ontwikkelen. Daar slaagden ze ook in, en na heel wat onderzoeken en testen, werd de Cefaly nu dus op de markt gebracht.


*Toestel werkt in op je zenuwbanen* 


In tegenstelling tot het oorspronkelijke toestel dat dus gebruikt werd voor het wegwerken van oudersdomsrimpels op het voorhoofd en inwerkte op je spieren, werkt de cefaly tegen migraine, hoofdpijn en stress in op je zenuwbanen. Allerlei klinische studies bewezen dat de cefaly de pijn bij migraine en hoofdpijn doelmatig aanpakt. Dat is bijzonder goed nieuws voor de maar liefst twaalf procent migrainelijders die ons land telt. Onder hen heel wat landgenoten die maandelijks zelfs tweemaal met bijzonder pijnlijke migraine-aanvallen geconfronteerd worden. Vooral zij zijn met dit gloednieuwe apparaat geholpen.../...

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...gen-helse.html

----------


## Diego

L.S.,

Waar kan ik meer info krijgen over het apparaat Cefaly, en waar is het te koop??
Dank,

Diego

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Hallo Diego,

Voor meer technische informatie en het aankopen van dit toestelletje kan je terecht op www.cefaly.nl, luxury4you.nl en www.Vegro-info.nl. Hopelijk ben je hiermee geholpen. Nog vragen? Neem gerust contact met me op. Dat kan ook via [email protected]

----------


## Diego

Tintelende vingers aan linker hand

----------

